# Necesito un paro con una compra! Llantas...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hola!!

Alguien me puede hacer el paro de comprar para mi una Maxxis High Roller 2.35" single o 2-ply, no importa, aro de alambre de preferencia y enviarmela a mi casa??

Yo le enviaría la lana antes de comprarla. Me da weba comprarla de USA, aunque no es mala idea.

O alguien de Chihuahua que conozca una tienda que maneje Maxxis???

Como saben estoy LEJOS de la civilización y en Tampico no he visto que vendan Maxxis... y para colmo las Maxxis que mas se venden son las Larsen, Ignitor, Maxxlite y Crossmark (condenados roadie wannabe's!  ). Asi que aunque una tienda maneje Maxxis no quiere decir que vayan a tener la llanta que necesito.

Tacu, Rzoz, Mada, alguien?? 

Gracias!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Para que quieres llantas si ni ruedas?? 

No, ya en serio, este fin te busco la High Roller, aunque en 2.35 lo veo medio difícil. He visto Swampthing 2.35 dual ply eso si, y pues de pura chiripa encuentro una HR entre el monton de llantas donde la vi.

Saludos mi estimado Warp.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Para que quieres llantas si ni ruedas??
> 
> No, ya en serio, este fin te busco la High Roller, aunque en 2.35 lo veo medio difícil. He visto Swampthing 2.35 dual ply eso si, y pues de pura chiripa encuentro una HR entre el monton de llantas donde la vi.
> 
> Saludos mi estimado Warp.


Gracias, Tacu!!

Ese es el punto! Mi esposa me va a mandar mi cleta en esta semana. Tengo para adelante una DHF. Pero atras traigo las Schwalbe y una Geax. La NN no le veo que vaya a durar mucho en estas condiciones y la Geax es horrible para el terreno de aca (polvo de ese que parece talco con mucha grava y piedra suelta, imaginate el Muerto mas o menos por Marzo).
Gracias de vuelta!


----------



## theduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Alguno de ustedes ha probado la marca SERFAS en llantas, yo apenas compre una para atras y y me gusto mucho, ya trae proteccion contra espinas y mucha carne para quemar llanta y arrastrar piedras cuando frenas. yo antes usaba maxxis, pero creo que ya no voy a usar maxxis.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Perdon Warp me enferme y no pude ir a rodar, este fin te checo la llanta.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Duck... No, no he probado Serfas... He usado WTB, Michelin, Schwalbe, Chen Shing, Kenda, Panaracer, IRC, Specialized, Hutchinson, Geax e infinidad de marcas patito. Ahi nos avisas que tal salen... Una llanta no tiene que ser cara para ser buena.

Tacu... no hay tos! Mi cleta todavia no llega y estoy en la Sierra hasta principios de Feb... asi que no hay prisa! Gracias!

Tu que eres fan de Maxxis... HR o Minion para un terreno como "El Muerto" en la de atras?? Acuerdate que yo tambien pedaleo para arriba...


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

aaaa wey, tengo 2 highroller seminuevas que no estan siendo usadas
y no te las doy
ja
ja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo voto por Minion... tal vez una Minion DHR sea mejor... o una Ardent?


----------



## theduck (Jan 11, 2009)

La Serfas me salio casi por la mitad de precio de una Maxxis, yo tambien usaba la Minion DHR y me gusto mucho el agarre que tiene en las piedras pero me las acababa muy rapido,. aver como me va con Serfas, . hay luego les cuento que tal duran.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Garlock said:


> aaaa wey, tengo 2 highroller seminuevas que no estan siendo usadas
> y no te las doy
> ja
> ja


Tengo una Kenda Nevegal, una Schwalbe Nobby Nic, una Intense CC 2.25, una Panaracer Rampage y una Geax Sturdy que tampoco pienso darte, ni cambiar, ni na!  Gracias!! 

Tacu... No se.. la descripcion de Maxxis suena como mejor la HR para terreno suelto sobre duro y piedra suelta. Decisiones, decisiones... para colmo, una Ingnitor entro a la ecuacion, ya veremos. SSINGA tambien recomienda la Ardent. Pero la 2.25" es mas gorda que la Minion DHF 2.35" delantera y la 2.1" no tienen los flancos que tienen las 2.35".

duck... avisanos! Una llanta barata y buena, nunca se desprecia!


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

se han dado cuenta de como podemos tener tantas llantas mientras las que traemos en las bikes estan lisas?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Tengo un rato con Serfas en una bici que me gustan también, pero son slicks de 1.5. Ruedan más o menos igual que las Paselas que usaba antes y agarran muy bien con tantito hielo o nieve. Lamentablemente, no puedo ofrecer nada acerca de si duran bien porque tengo poco tiempo con ellas. Ojalá sí, como que se ven chido!

EDIT: Debo decir por qué compré esas llantas. Es que tengo mucha suerte con una bomba de la misma marca (Serfas Air Supply). Es buenísima, tengo casi dos años con ella y sí puedo recomendar la bomba. Por la calidad de su bomba, decidí comprobar las llantas también. Bueno, por bonitas. A ver si todos sus productos salen así de buenos o si solo tuve suerte con la bomba.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Schwalbe esta sacando versiones DH de casi todas sus llantas, y las versiones FR de 2.35 estan ligeras y al parecer aguantan bien los madrazos.

Yo la neta estoy feliz con Maxxis, pero chance pido unas schwalbe a ver que tal salen.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Schwalbe esta sacando versiones DH de casi todas sus llantas, y las versiones FR de 2.35 estan ligeras y al parecer aguantan bien los madrazos.
> 
> Yo la neta estoy feliz con Maxxis, pero chance pido unas schwalbe a ver que tal salen.


Vete directo a la Big Betty y la Muddy Mary. Esas son ligeras, de buen tamaño y buen agarre.

El resto esta mas enfocado al XC/AM y no tienen el agarre bestia de una Nevegal o DHF.

La Big Betty es una buena llanta... Eso si, son muy caras.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ando viendo si dos Muddy Mary o Muddy Mary adelante y Big Betty/Fat Albert Rear atras... hmmm

Chad las da a buen precio no?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Chad las da a buen precio no?


Para ser Schwalbe, si...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ando viendo si dos Muddy Mary o Muddy Mary adelante y Big Betty/Fat Albert Rear atras... hmmm
> 
> Chad las da a buen precio no?


Bueno, si las da en buen tamaño....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bueno, si las da en buen tamaño....


Bueno... a mi me han llegado como 6 de el en 26", pedidas todas de 26"...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Bueno... a mi me han llegado como 6 de el en 26", pedidas todas de 26"...


Bueno, siempre hay una excepción... en fin... la Nev es buena....


----------

